# هل منكم من يحفظ البايبل(الكتاب المقدس)؟؟؟



## answer me (17 أكتوبر 2006)

هل منكم من يحفظ البايبل(الكتاب المقدس)؟؟؟
ولا تقلقوا فسوف أساعدكم في الأجابة ؟
لا يستطيع أحد أن يحفظ البايبل لانه متغير فهو يتغير و يصحح وينقح من الذي ينقحه ؟
المسيحيون لماذا ؟
لانهم يعرفون أنه ليس كلام الله 
ولو قال أحد المسيحيون أنه كلام الله 
فأقول لهم لماذا؟؟؟
تنقحون الكتاب وتصححونه 


الم يقل الله أو الذي من المفترض أن يكون الله في سفر الرؤيا [22 : 18 ] قول الكاتب :


( وَإِنَّنِي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ مَا جَاءَ فِي كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا: إِنْ زَادَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً عَلَى مَا كُتِبَ فِيهِ، يَزِيدُُ اللهُ عليه الضربات وَإِنْ حذف أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا ، يُسْقِطُ اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ . . )

تخيل ايه المسيحي ان جد جد أبيك كتب وصية ثم جاء ابو جدك وقام بتغير الوصية
ثم جاء جدك فقام بتغير الوصية
ثم جاء ابوك فقام بتغير الوصية
ثم جاءت أنت وقامت بتغير الوصية
ولا زلة مصراً أن هذه هي وصية جد جد أبيك
ثم هل أعترف HOLE BIBLE أنه BIBLE ؟؟؟؟
وأنأ أتحدكم انت تأتوني بهذه الأية التي يعترف بها هذا الكتاب ويقول أنه بيبل


----------



## LuckyPro (17 أكتوبر 2006)

> HOLE BIBLE


 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## قلم حر (17 أكتوبر 2006)

answer me قال:


> هل منكم من يحفظ البايبل(الكتاب المقدس)؟؟؟
> ولا تقلقوا فسوف أساعدكم في الأجابة ؟
> لا يستطيع أحد أن يحفظ البايبل لانه متغير فهو يتغير و يصحح وينقح من الذي ينقحه ؟
> المسيحيون لماذا ؟
> ...


نكته ........................للنقل للمنتدى ألترفيهي !
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه !


----------



## answer me (17 أكتوبر 2006)

نعم فالقرآن الكريم قال عن نفسه أنه قرآن 
لكن كلمة  BIBLE مشتقة من الكلمة اليونانية BIBLUXE و التي تعني كتاب
و قد نسيت أنكم لا تعرفون اللغة الأنجليزية فما بلك باليونانية
وأنا أسحب التحدي لأني أقدر مشاعركم
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاه


----------



## Scofield (17 أكتوبر 2006)

أحب أن أجاوبك أن الكتاب المقدس
لم ينزل على فترة واحدة فى زمن واحد
والكتاب المقدس سمى بهذا لانه كتاب يجمع كل كلام الله فى الكتب المنزلة من الله فى كتاب واحد
وأما عن ذكر تسمية الكتب فى الكتاب المقدس فيوجد مثلا للتوراة
1-التثنية 9:31 
وكتب موسى هذه التوراة وسلمها للكهنة بني لاوي حاملي تابوت عهد الرب ولجميع شيوخ اسرائيل 
2-التثنية 11:31 
حينما يجيء جميع اسرائيل لكي يظهروا امام الرب الهك في المكان الذي يختاره تقرأ هذه التوراة امام كل اسرائيل في مسامعهم. 
3-التثنية 12:31 
اجمع الشعب الرجال والنساء والاطفال والغريب الذي في ابوابك لكي يسمعوا ويتعلموا ان يتقوا الرب الهكم ويحرصوا ان يعملوا بجميع كلمات هذه التوراة 
4-التثنية 24:31 
فعندما كمل موسى كتابة كلمات هذه التوراة في كتاب الى تمامها 
5-التثنية 26:31 
خذوا كتاب التوراة هذا وضعوه بجانب تابوت عهد الرب الهكم ليكون هناك شاهدا عليكم 
6-التثنية 46:32 
قال لهم وجّهوا قلوبكم الى جميع الكلمات التي انا اشهد عليكم بها اليوم لكي توصوا بها اولادكم ليحرصوا ان يعملوا بجميع كلمات هذه التوراة. 
7-يشوع 31:8 
كما أمر موسى عبد الرب بني اسرائيل. كما هو مكتوب في سفر توراة موسى. مذبح حجارة صحيحة لم يرفع احد عليها حديدا واصعدوا عليه محرقات للرب وذبحوا ذبائح سلامة. 
8-يشوع 32:8 
وكتب هناك على الحجارة نسخة توراة موسى التي كتبها امام بني اسرائيل. 
9-يشوع 34:8 
وبعد ذلك قرأ جميع كلام التوراة البركة واللعنة حسب كل ما كتب في سفر التوراة. 
10-متى 5:12 
او ما قرأتم في التوراة ان الكهنة في السبت في الهيكل يدنسون السبت وهم ابرياء. 
أما الأنجيل فذكر فى 
1-متى 13:26 
الحق اقول لكم حيثما يكرز بهذا الانجيل في كل العالم يخبر ايضا بما فعلته هذه تذكارا لها 
2-مرقس 1:1 
بدء انجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله 
3-مرقس 15:1 
ويقول قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله. فتوبوا وآمنوا بالانجيل 
4-مرقس 35:8 
فان من اراد ان يخلّص نفسه يهلكها. ومن يهلك نفسه من اجلي ومن اجل الانجيل فهو يخلّصها 
5-مرقس 29:10 
فاجاب يسوع وقال الحق اقول لكم ليس احد ترك بيتا او اخوة او اخوات او ابا او اما او امرأة او اولادا او حقولا لاجلي ولاجل الانجيل 
6-مرقس 10:13 
وينبغي ان يكرز اولا بالانجيل في جميع الامم. 
7-مرقس 9:14 
الحق اقول لكم حيثما يكرز بهذا الانجيل في كل العالم يخبر ايضا بما فعلته هذه تذكارا لها 
8-مرقس 15:16 
وقال لهم اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها 
9-أعمال الرسل 7:15 
‎فبعدما حصلت مباحثة كثيرة قام بطرس وقال لهم ايها الرجال الاخوة انتم تعلمون انه منذ ايام قديمة اختار الله بيننا انه بفمي يسمع الامم كلمة الانجيل ويؤمنون‎. 
10-رومية 1:1 
بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح المدعو رسولا المفرز لانجيل الله 
11-رومية 9:1 
فان الله الذي اعبده بروحي في انجيل ابنه شاهد لي كيف بلا انقطاع اذكركم 
12-رومية 16:1 
لاني لست استحي بانجيل المسيح لانه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن لليهودي اولا ثم لليوناني 
13-رومية 16:2 
في اليوم الذي فيه يدين الله سرائر الناس حسب انجيلي بيسوع المسيح 
14-رومية 16:10 
لكن ليس الجميع قد اطاعوا الانجيل لان اشعياء يقول يا رب من صدق خبرنا 
15-رومية 28:11 
من جهة الانجيل هم اعداء من اجلكم. واما من جهة الاختيار فهم احباء من اجل الآباء 
16-رومية 16:15 
حتى اكون خادما ليسوع المسيح لاجل الامم مباشرا لانجيل الله ككاهن ليكون قربان الامم مقبولا مقدسا بالروح القدس. 
17-رومية 19:15 
بقوّة آيات وعجائب بقوة روح الله. حتى اني من اورشليم وما حولها الى الليريكون قد اكملت التبشير بانجيل المسيح 
18-رومية 29:15 
وانا اعلم اني اذا جئت اليكم ساجيء في ملء بركة انجيل المسيح 
19-رومية 25:16 
وللقادر ان يثبتكم حسب انجيلي والكرازة بيسوع المسيح حسب اعلان السر الذي كان مكتوما في الازمنة الازلية 
20-1 كورنثوس 15:4 
لانه وان كان لكم ربوات من المرشدين في المسيح لكن ليس آباء كثيرون. لاني انا ولدتكم في المسيح يسوع بالانجيل. 
21-1 كورنثوس 12:9 
ان كان آخرون شركاء في السلطان عليكم أفلسنا نحن بالاولى. لكننا لم نستعمل هذا السلطان بل نتحمل كل شيء لئلا نجعل عائقا لانجيل المسيح. 
22-1 كورنثوس 14:9 
هكذا ايضا امر الرب ان الذين ينادون بالانجيل من الانجيل يعيشون 
23-1 كورنثوس 18:9 
فما هو اجري اذ وانا ابشر اجعل انجيل المسيح بلا نفقة حتى لم استعمل سلطاني في الانجيل 
24-1 كورنثوس 23:9 
وهذا انا افعله لاجل الانجيل لاكون شريكا فيه 
25-1 كورنثوس 1:15 
واعرّفكم ايها الاخوة بالانجيل الذي بشرتكم به وقبلتموه وتقومون فيه 
26-2 كورنثوس 12:2 
ولكن لما جئت الى ترواس لاجل انجيل المسيح وانفتح لي باب في الرب 
27-2 كورنثوس 3:4 
ولكن ان كان انجيلنا مكتوما فانما هو مكتوم في الهالكين 
28-2 كورنثوس 4:4 
الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم انارة انجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله 
29-2 كورنثوس 18:8 
وارسلنا معه الاخ الذي مدحه في الانجيل في جميع الكنائس. 
30-2 كورنثوس 13:9 
اذ هم باختبار هذه الخدمة يمجدون الله على طاعة اعترافكم لانجيل المسيح وسخاء التوزيع لهم وللجميع 
31-2 كورنثوس 14:10 
لاننا لا نمدد انفسنا كاننا لسنا نبلغ اليكم. اذ قد وصلنا اليكم ايضا في انجيل المسيح. 
32-2 كورنثوس 4:11 
فانه ان كان الآتي يكرز بيسوع آخر لم نكرز به او كنتم تأخذون روحا آخر لم تأخذوه او انجيلا آخر لم تقبلوه فحسنا كنتم تحتملون. 
33-2 كورنثوس 7:11 
ام اخطأت خطية اذ اذللت نفسي كي ترتفعوا انتم لاني بشرتكم مجانا بانجيل الله. 
34-غلاطية 6:1 
اني اتعجب انكم تنتقلون هكذا سريعا عن الذي دعاكم بنعمة المسيح الى انجيل آخر 
35-غلاطية 7:1 
ليس هو آخر غير انه يوجد قوم يزعجونكم ويريدون ان يحوّلوا انجيل المسيح. 
36-غلاطية 11:1 
واعرّفكم ايها الاخوة الانجيل الذي بشرت به انه ليس بحسب انسان 
37-غلاطية 2:2 
وانما صعدت بموجب اعلان وعرضت عليهم الانجيل الذي اكرز به بين الامم ولكن بالانفراد على المعتبرين لئلا اكون اسعى او قد سعيت باطلا. 
38-غلاطية 5:2 
الذين لم نذعن لهم بالخضوع ولا ساعة ليبقى عندكم حق الانجيل. 
39-غلاطية 7:2 
بل بالعكس اذ رأوا اني اؤتمنت على انجيل الغرلة كما بطرس على انجيل الختان 
40-غلاطية 14:2 
لكن لما رأيت انهم لا يسلكون باستقامة حسب حق الانجيل قلت لبطرس قدام الجميع ان كنت وانت يهودي تعيش امميا لا يهوديا فلماذا تلزم الامم ان يتهوّدوا. 
41-أفسس 13:1 
الذي فيه ايضا انتم اذ سمعتم كلمة الحق انجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه ايضا اذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس 
42-أفسس 6:3 
ان الامم شركاء في الميراث والجسد ونوال موعده في المسيح بالانجيل 
43-أفسس 15:6 
وحاذين ارجلكم باستعداد انجيل السلام 
44-أفسس 19:6 
ولاجلي لكي يعطى لي كلام عند افتتاح فمي لاعلم جهارا بسر الانجيل. 
45-فيليبي 5:1 
لسبب مشاركتكم في الانجيل من اول يوم الى الآن 
46-فيليبي 7:1 
كما يحق لي ان افتكر هذا من جهة جميعكم لاني حافظكم في قلبي في وثقي وفي المحاماة عن الانجيل وتثبيته انتم الذين جميعكم شركائي في النعمة 
47-فيليبي 12:1 
ثم اريد ان تعلموا ايها الاخوة ان اموري قد آلت اكثر الى تقدم الانجيل 
48-فيليبي 17:1 
واولئك عن محبة عالمين اني موضوع لحماية الانجيل. 
49-فيليبي 27:1 
فقط عيشوا كما يحق لانجيل المسيح حتى اذا جئت ورأيتكم او كنت غائبا اسمع اموركم انكم تثبتون في روح واحد مجاهدين معا بنفس واحدة لايمان الانجيل 
50-فيليبي 22:2 
واما اختباره فانتم تعرفون انه كولد مع اب خدم معي لاجل الانجيل 
51-فيليبي 3:4 
نعم اسألك انت ايضا يا شريكي المخلص ساعد هاتين اللتين جاهدتا معي في الانجيل مع اكليمندس ايضا وباقي العاملين معي الذين اسماؤهم في سفر الحياة 
52-فيليبي 15:4 
وانتم ايضا تعلمون ايها الفيلبيون انه في بداءة الانجيل لما خرجت من مكدونية لم تشاركني كنيسة واحدة في حساب العطاء والاخذ الا انتم وحدكم. 
53-كولوسي 5:1 
من اجل الرجاء الموضوع لكم في السموات الذي سمعتم به قبلا في كلمة حق الانجيل 
54-كولوسي 23:1 
ان ثبتم على الايمان متأسسين وراسخين وغير منتقلين عن رجاء الانجيل الذي سمعتموه المكروز به في كل الخليقة التي تحت السماء الذي صرت انا بولس خادما له 
55-1 تسالونيكي 5:1 
ان انجيلنا لم يصر لكم بالكلام فقط بل بالقوة ايضا وبالروح القدس وبيقين شديد كما تعرفون اي رجال كنا بينكم من اجلكم 
56-1 تسالونيكي 2:2 
بل بعدما تألمنا قبلا وبغي علينا كما تعلمون في فيلبي جاهرنا في الهنا ان نكلمكم بانجيل الله في جهاد كثير 
57-1 تسالونيكي 4:2 
بل كما استحسنّا من الله ان نؤتمن على الانجيل هكذا نتكلم لا كاننا نرضي الناس بل الله الذي يختبر قلوبنا. 
58-1 تسالونيكي 8:2 
هكذا اذ كنا حانّين اليكم كنا نرضى ان نعطيكم لا انجيل الله فقط بل انفسنا ايضا لانكم صرتم محبوبين الينا 
59-1 تسالونيكي 9:2 
فانكم تذكرون ايها الاخوة تعبنا وكدّنا. اذ كنا نكرز لكم بانجيل الله ونحن عاملون ليلا ونهارا كي لا نثقل على احد منكم. 
60-1 تسالونيكي 2:3 
فارسلنا تيموثاوس اخانا وخادم الله والعامل معنا في انجيل المسيح حتى يثبتكم ويعظكم لاجل ايمانكم 
61-2 تسالونيكي 8:1 
في نار لهيب معطيا نقمة للذين لا يعرفون الله والذين لا يطيعون انجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح 
62-2 تسالونيكي 14:2 
الامر الذي دعاكم اليه بانجيلنا لاقتناء مجد ربنا يسوع المسيح 
63-1 تيموثاوس 11:1 
حسب انجيل مجد الله المبارك الذي اؤتمنت انا عليه 
64-2 تيموثاوس 8:1 
فلا تخجل بشهادة ربنا ولا بي انا اسيره بل اشترك في احتمال المشقات لاجل الانجيل بحسب قوة الله 
65-2 تيموثاوس 10:1 
وانما أظهرت الآن بظهور مخلّصنا يسوع المسيح الذي ابطل الموت وانار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الانجيل 
66-2 تيموثاوس 8:2 
اذكر يسوع المسيح المقام من الاموات من نسل داود بحسب انجيلي 
67-فيليمون 13:1 
الذي كنت اشاء ان امسكه عندي لكي يخدمني عوضا عنك في قيود الانجيل 
68-1 بطرس 17:4 
لانه الوقت لابتداء القضاء من بيت الله. فان كان اولا منا فما هي نهاية الذين لا يطيعون انجيل الله.


----------



## answer me (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ريمون أنا أتكلم عن كلمة BIBLUXE الذي يسمى بها هذا الكتاب ولا أتكلم عن التوراة والانجيل وأقول لماذا سمي هذا الكتاب بهذا الأسم الذي هو ليس مذكوراً في BIBLE؟

ولنغلق هذا الموضوع لأني لا أريد أن أحرجكم

و لنعد الى وصية جدجد أبيك
كيف نعرف أنها منقولة بأمانة؟؟؟؟
حبث أن لوقا لم يوقع بسمه 
و متى لم يوقع بسمه 
و يوحنا لم يوقع بسمه 
و مرقس لم يوقع بسمه 

المؤلفون لم يوقعوا بأسمائهم نقل عن الروح القدس الذي من المفترض 
وأقول  من المفترض أن يكون الله ويسوع في آن واحد
فالمؤلفون مجهلون
ولو فتحت القرآن الخاص بمطبعة الملك فهد لوجدت السند هذا 
(كتب هذا المصحف و ضبط على مايوافق رواية حفص ابن سليمان الأسدي الكوفي لقراءة عاصم بن أبي النجود الكوفي التابعي عن عبدالرحمن السلمي عن عثمان بن عفان و علي بن ابي طالب و زيد بن ثابت و ابي بن كعب رضي الله عنهم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم)


هذا هو السند الذي أتفخر به كمسلم

أتفخر به كمسلم ويحق لي أن أفتخر به

و الغريب أن الذي كتبه - حسب قولكم- امي ولم يتغير منه حرف واحد
وهذا هو الدليل على أن هذا الكتاب هو كلام الله 
فكيف لكتاب يقول صاحبه 
(ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه)

لا يكون هذا الكتاب الا من الله 
و لو  لا هذا الكتاب لضاعت رقبتي من تحدياتي


----------



## Scofield (18 أكتوبر 2006)

answer me قال:


> ريمون أنا أتكلم عن كلمة BIBLUXE الذي يسمى بها هذا الكتاب ولا أتكلم عن التوراة والانجيل وأقول لماذا سمي هذا الكتاب بهذا الأسم الذي هو ليس مذكوراً في BIBLE؟
> 
> ولنغلق هذا الموضوع لأني لا أريد أن أحرجكم
> 
> ...


ده أيه السؤال الغبى ده؟
يعنى محمد أو جبريل وقعو بأسمهم فى القرآن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

> HOLE BIBLE


مثل ألعاده ..................تلقون بجهلكم على غيركم !!
ترجم ألكلمتين .................. و بعدين ( اٍفتي ) !
أبعد ألله ألجهل عن جميع ألبشر ............ حتى لو لم يرضوا بذلك !


----------



## Scofield (18 أكتوبر 2006)

وبالنسبة لقولك أن محمد كان أمى "جاهل"

أقول لك كيف يكون جاهل وأول ما نزل من الوحى قال له أقرأ فهل الوحى يجهل أنه جاهل؟
وكيف يقول القرآن أن محمد كان يقرأ المصحف؟؟؟؟؟
جاوبنى بالدليل و أجاوبك بالدليل و متخشش على مسيحيات خالص أنا عايزك تجبلى الدليل من القرآن و الأحاديث


----------



## Scofield (18 أكتوبر 2006)

و بالنسبة لتحريف القرآن أنا اكذب أى أحد يقول أن القرآن محرف أدخل و ستجد ردى على موضوع 
Luckypro
أضغط هنـــــا


----------



## answer me (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> ده أيه السؤال الغبى ده؟
> يعنى محمد أو جبريل وقعو بأسمهم فى القرآن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



أنا أتكلم عن السند يا عبقري


أم انك لا تعرف السند؟؟؟

كيف يأتيكم هذا الكتاب ومن أين ومتى و ماهو الذي نقح وبأي تاريخ ولماذ وماهي اسفار ال 
APOCRYPHA

و هي كلمة لا يعرفها الغالبية الساحقة من المسيحين
مامعنى كلمة APOCRYPHA؟
و هي تعني ضعيف مشكوك في أمره 
ليس مؤهلاً ليكون من عند الله 

و الكثوليك والبرتسطانت يستعملونه لازلة -حسب قولهم- الاسفار الضعيفة من الكتاب المقدس

وأنا كعادتي أتحداك ياريمون أن تثبت أن محمد كان يقرأ من المصحف 
أتحداك واتحدى كل المسيحين

فمحمد يا "جاهل" لا يحتاج لقراءة القرآن لانه يحفظه أيه العبيقري


----------



## Scofield (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ما رأيك بهذه الآية؟؟؟؟
( رَسُولٌ مِّنَ اللَّهِ يَتْلُو صُحُفًا مُّطَهَّرَةً ) "البينة 2
( وَمَا كُنتَ تَتْلُو مِن قَبْلِهِ مِن كِتَابٍ وَلَا تَخُطُّهُ بِيَمِينِكَ إِذًا لَّارْتَابَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ "العنكبوت 48"
(وَقَالُوا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ اكْتَتَبَهَا فَهِيَ تُمْلَى عَلَيْهِ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا ).. " الفرقان 5
القرآن يصفه بانه (أمى)أى لا يعرف القراءه والكتابه ، وهذا هو مفهوم (الأمى) فىالتراث.
ولكن مفهوم (الأمى)و (الأميين)فى القرآن يعنى الذين لم ينزل عليهم كتاب سماوى سابق .
فاليهود والنصارى هم اهل الكتاب او الذين أوتواالكتاب ,وغيرهم من سكان الجزيره العربيه هم (أميون)اى لم يأتهم كتاب سماوى قبل القرآن ، وبهذا كان يميز القرآن بين اهل الكتاب العرب وبقيه العرب الذين لم يكونوا يهودا,او نصارى، واقرأ فى ذلك  وَقُل لِّلَّذِينَ أُوْتُواْ الْكِتَابَ وَالأُمِّيِّينَ أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ )و(وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ إِن تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنطَارٍ يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُم مَّنْ إِن تَأْمَنْهُ بِدِينَارٍ لاَّ يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ إِلاَّ مَا دُمْتَ عَلَيْهِ قَآئِمًا ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُواْ لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ سَبِيلٌ )....(ال عمران20، 75 )
(فالأميون)أي العرب الذين لم يأتهم كتاب سماوى فى مقابل اهل الكتاب العرب ،وخصوصا ان مصطلح(عربي ) لم يات فى القرآن وصفا لاهل الجزيرة العربية اولبعضهم دون الاخر،إذ كانوا جميعا عربا، وإنما جاء وصفا للسان العربى الذى يتكلمون به ، ونزل به القرآن .إذا كان الطريق الوحيد فى التمييز هو وصف بعضهم بانهم اهل كتاب ووصف الاخرين بانهم "أميون". بل وصف القرآن بعض الذين يقرأون ويكتبون من اليهود بأنهم "أميون" حيث كانوا يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يزعمون انه من عند الله .. فقال أنهم "أميون" لانهم جهلوا بالكتاب السماوى فاصبحوا كباقى العرب الذين لم يأتهم كتاب سماوى ، والخلاصة ان كلمة "أمى" لا تعنى الجهل بالقرءة والكتابة ، وإنما تعنى غير اليهود والنصارى .


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

> فمحمد يا "جاهل" لا يحتاج لقراءة القرآن لانه يحفظه أيه العبيقري


هل تريد دليلا من أحاديثكم أنه كان ينسى ألوحي ؟ نبي و ينسى ألوحي ( سبحان ألله ) !!
هل نسيت ( ألسوره ) ألمكتوبه ألتي أكلها ( ألداجن ) ؟ ( وكانت تحت سرير عائشه) ؟


----------



## Scofield (18 أكتوبر 2006)

لا وأيه كمان آية رضاعة الكبير
يعنى لو حبيت أرضع من أمك علشان أبقى زى أخوك هتلاقى الآية فين؟:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## Scofield (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> هل تريد دليلا من أحاديثكم أنه كان ينسى ألوحي ؟ نبي و ينسى ألوحي ( سبحان ألله ) !!
> هل نسيت ( ألسوره ) ألمكتوبه ألتي أكلها ( ألداجن ) ؟ ( وكانت تحت سرير عائشه) ؟



ليه كمان ده كان أله الأسلام بينسى الآيات المنزلة و بيبدلها أو يأتى بأخرى أحسن منها:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## Scofield (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ولو عايزنا نؤمن بالأسلام هات الست حروف الأخرى لان القرآن نزل على 7 أحرف والذى معك حرف واحد و الآيتين السابقتين:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## answer me (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> ما رأيك بهذه الآية؟؟؟؟
> ( رَسُولٌ مِّنَ اللَّهِ يَتْلُو صُحُفًا مُّطَهَّرَةً ) "البينة 2
> ( وَمَا كُنتَ تَتْلُو مِن قَبْلِهِ مِن كِتَابٍ وَلَا تَخُطُّهُ بِيَمِينِكَ إِذًا لَّارْتَابَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ "العنكبوت 48"
> (وَقَالُوا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ اكْتَتَبَهَا فَهِيَ تُمْلَى عَلَيْهِ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا ).. " الفرقان 5
> ...



مع أنكم تبتعدون عن الموضوع لكن 

لنبداء بسم الله 

( رَسُولٌ مِّنَ اللَّهِ يَتْلُو صُحُفًا مُّطَهَّرَةً ) "البينة 

صحف مطهرة 
أنت تقصد أنها القرآن 
الم تقرأ 
الايات:
{وَإِذَا الصُّحُفُ نُشِرَتْ }التكوير10
{وَلَمَّا جَاءهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْ عِندِ اللّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِّمَا مَعَهُمْ نَبَذَ فَرِيقٌ مِّنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ كِتَابَ اللّهِ وَرَاء ظُهُورِهِمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ }البقرة101
{إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُواْ لِلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُواْ مِن كِتَابِ اللّهِ وَكَانُواْ عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاء فَلاَ تَخْشَوُاْ النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلاَ تَشْتَرُواْ بِآيَاتِي ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ }المائدة44
هل يستطيع أحدكم أن يقول أن القرآن نزل على محمد وقد كتب عليه (مطبوع في مطبعة الملك فهد)؟؟؟
هل يستطيع أحد ذلك ؟؟؟
القرآن هل كان مكتوباً ؟؟؟
لا
لا لم يكن مكتوباً بل أن محمد في البداية منع كتابة القرآن لكي لا يختلط الحديث بالقرآن 

وهنا يعني أن القرآن كان بمضمونه
هل يستطيع أحدكم أن يثبت لي أن القرآن نزل بشكل كتاب 
انتم تعلمون ان القرآن محفوظ في الصدور 
و نتفاخر بأننا نحفظ كتابنا
وبالنسبة لكلمة تلاوه 
فأنااطلب منك الأن تفتح اذاعة القرآن الكريم 
وسوف تجد أن المعلق سوف يقول:
(هذه تلاوة عطرة من القرآن الكريم من سورة.......)هل هذا يعني أن القارئ يتصفح القرآن؟؟؟
و تعلمون أن القارئ يحفظها ويتلوها من حفظه
*و الان أنت ياريمون بيديك تضع الدليل وتساعدني في الاثبات أن محمد أمي*
*لنقرأ الاية مرة أخرى *
( وَمَا كُنتَ تَتْلُو مِن قَبْلِهِ مِن كِتَابٍ وَلَا تَخُطُّهُ بِيَمِينِكَ إِذًا لَّارْتَابَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ "العنكبوت 48
اي ايه العبقري

من معجزاتك البينة -أيها الرسول- أنك لم تقرأ كتابًا ولم تكتب حروفًا بيمينك قبل نزول القرآن عليك, وهم يعرفون ذلك, ولو كنت قارئًا أو كاتبًا من قبل أن يوحى إليك لشك في ذلك المبطلون, وقالوا: تعلَّمه من الكتب السابقة أو استنسخه منه



فشكراً جزيلاً لك ياريمون

أما بالنسبة
(وَقَالُوا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ اكْتَتَبَهَا فَهِيَ تُمْلَى عَلَيْهِ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا ).. 

هذا هو قول الكفار الذين يقولون مثلما ما تقول 


ثم أن الأغلبية الساحقة من العرب كانوا أميين
أي لا يعرفون القراءة والكتابة
هذا هو القصد .


----------



## answer me (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> هل تريد دليلا من أحاديثكم أنه كان ينسى ألوحي ؟ نبي و ينسى ألوحي ( سبحان ألله ) !!
> هل نسيت ( ألسوره ) ألمكتوبه ألتي أكلها ( ألداجن ) ؟ ( وكانت تحت سرير عائشه) ؟



ايه السمردلي 
طبعاً كعادتكم لا تجوبون على أسالتي 
ولكن نحن أفضل منكم

بسم الله

كثيراً ما يستشهد أعداء الإسلام للتشكيك في نقل القرآن بحديث عائشة والذي جاء فيه : (( لقد نزلت آية الرجم ، ورضاعة الكبير عشراً ، ولقد كان في صحيفة تحت سريري فلما مات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتشاغلنا بموته ، دخل داجن فأكلها )) 

والحق أن هذا الحديث لا يصح فإما ذكر الرضاع فيه غلط ، وقد أخرجه ابن ماجه ( رقم : 1944 ) وأبو يعلى ( رقم 4587 ، 4588 ) من طريق محمد بن اسحاق ، عن عبد الله بن أبي بكر ، عن عمرة ، عن عائشة .

وعن عبدالرحمن بن القاسم ، عن أبيه عن عائشة ، به . 

قلت : ابن اسحاق صدوق ، ومن كانت هذه صفته فإن حديثه يكون في درجة الحسن بعد النظر الذي يخلص منه إلى نقائه من الخلل ، كذلك هو رجل مشهور بالتدليس مكثر منه ، يدلس عن المجروحين ، وشرط قبول رواية من هذا حاله أن يذكر سماعه ممن فوقه فإذا قال ( عن ) لم يقبل منه . 

وابن اسحاق له في هذا الخبر إسنادان كما ترى ، وجمعه الأسانيد بعضها إلى بعض وحمل المتن على جميعها مما عيب عليه ، فربما كان اللفظ عنده بأحد الإسنادين فحمل الآخر عليه ، لأنه حسبه بمعناه ، وقد لا يكون كذلك . 

قيل لأحمد بن حنبل : ابن اسحاق إذا تفرد بحديث تقبله ؟ قال : (( لا ، والله إني رأيته يحدث عن جماعة بالحديث الواحد ، ولا يفصل كلام ذا من ذا )) ( تهذيب الكمال  ( 24 : 422 ) . 

نعم ربما كان يرويه تارةً فيذكر أحد إسناديه ، كذلك أخرجه أحمد ( 6 : 269 ) وابن الجوزي في نواسخ القرآن ( ص : 118 _ 119 ) من طريق إبراهيم بن سعيد ، عنه قال : حدثني عبدالله بن ابي بكر ، فذكره بإسناده دون إسناد ابن القاسم . 

وحين رأى بعض الناس تصريح ابن اسحاق بالتحديث في هذه الرواية صححوها ، قالوا اندفعت شبهة تدليسه ، ونقول : فماذا عن شبهة تخليطه ؟ 

ولنجر الكلام في ظاهر الإسناد الآن في روايته عن ابن قاسم ، هذا على جواز أن يكون ابن اسحاق حفظه بإسناد ابن أبي بكر . 

والتحقيق أنه لم يحفظه . . . . 

وببعض ما ذكرت تبطل رواية ابن اسحاق ، وإذا كان جماعة من العلماء الكبار كأحمد بن حنبل والنسائي نصوا على أن ابن اسحاق ليس بحجة في الأحكام ، فهو أحرى أن لا يكون حجة تستعمل للتشكيك في نقل القرآن . 

قال السرخسي: "حديث عائشة لا يكاد يصحّ ؛ لاَنّ بهذا لا ينعدم حفظه من القلوب، ولا يتعذّر عليهم به إثباته في صحيفة أُخرى، فعرفنا أنّه لاأصل لهذا الحديث . 

على ان هناك بعض العلماء الافاضل قد بينوا معنى الحديث والمراد منه فقالوا : 

إن التشريع الإسلامي في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مر بمراحل عدة حتى وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم، وانتقاله إلى الرفيق الأعلى، ومن ذلك وقوع النسخ لبعض الأحكام والآيات، والنسخ عرفه العلماء بأنه: رفع الشارع حكماً منه متقدماً بحكم منه متأخر.

ولم يقع خلاف بين الأمم حول النسخ، ولا أنكرته ملة من الملل قط، إنما خالف في ذلك اليهود فأنكروا جواز النسخ عقلاً، وبناء على ذلك جحدوا النبوات بعد موسى عليه السلام، وأثاروا الشبهة، فزعموا أن النسخ محال على الله تعالى لأنه يدل على ظهور رأي بعد أن لم يكن، وكذا استصواب شيء عُلِمَ بعد أن لم يعلم، وهذا محال في حق الله تعالى.

والقرآن الكريم رد على هؤلاء وأمثالهم في شأن النسخ رداً صريحاً، لا يقبل نوعاً من أنواع التأويل السائغ لغة وعقلاً، وذلك في قوله تعالى : (ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير)[البقرة:106] فبين سبحانه أن مسألة النسخ ناشئة عن مداواة وعلاج مشاكل الناس، لدفع المفاسد عنهم وجلب المصالح لهم، لذلك قال تعالى: (نأت بخير منها أو مثلها) ثم عقب فقال: (ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير*ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السموات والأرض وما لكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير) والنسخ ثلاثة أقسام:

الأول: نسخ التلاوة مع بقاء الحكم، ومثاله آية الرجم وهي(الشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا فارجموهما البتة..) فهذا مما نسخ لفظه، وبقي حكمه.

الثاني: نسخ الحكم والتلاوة معاً: ومثاله قول عائشة رضي الله عنها: (كان فيما نزل من القرآن عشر رضعات معلومات يحرمن، ثم نسخ بخمس معلومات يحرمن) فالجملة الأولى منسوخة في التلاوة والحكم، أما الجملة الثانية فهي منسوخة في التلاوة فقط، وحكمها باق عند الشافعية.

وقولها رضي الله عنها: (ولقد كان………..) أي ذلك القرآن بعد أن نسخ تلاوة (في صحيفة تحت سريري) والداجن: الشاة يعلفها الناس من منازلهم، وقد يقع على غير الشاة من كل ما يألف البيوت من الطير وغيرها.

قال ابن حزم رحمه الله تعالى: (فصح نسخ لفظها، وبقيت الصحيفة التي كتبت فيها كما قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها فأكلها الداجن، ولا حاجة إليها.. إلى أن قال: وبرهان هذا أنهم قد حفظوها، فلو كانت مثبتة في القرآن لما منع أكل الداجن للصحيفة من إثباتها في القرآن من حفظهم وبالله التوفيق.)

وقال ابن قتيبة: 
(فإن كان العجب من الصحيفة فإن الصحف في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أعلى ما كتب به القرآن، لأنهم كانوا يكتبونه في الجريد والحجارة والخزف وأشباه هذا.

وإن كان العجب من وضعه تحت السرير فإن القوم لم يكونوا ملوكاً فتكون لهم الخزائن والأقفال والصناديق، وكانوا إذا أرادوا إحراز شيء أو صونه وضعوه تحت السرير ليأمنوا عليه من الوطء وعبث الصبي والبهيمة، وكيف يحرز من لم يكن في منزله حرز ولا قفل ولا خزانة، إلا بما يمكنه ويبلغه وجده، ومع النبوة التقلل والبذاذة كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرقع ثوبه، ويخصف نعله، ويصلح خفه، ويقول: "إنما أنا عبد آكل كما يأكل العبد" 

وإن كان العجب من الشاة فإن الشاة أفضل الأنعام، فما يعجب من أكل الشاة تلك الصحيفة، وهذا الفأر شر حشرات الأرض، يقرض المصاحف ويبول عليها، ولو كانت النار أحرقت الصحيفة أو ذهب بها المنافقون كان العجب منهم أقل.

وقد أجاب أهل العلم عن هذا الحديث بأجوبة أبسط من هذا يرجع فيها إلى أقوالهم لمن أراد المزيد، وصدق الله تعالى إذ يقول: (ولو ردوه إلى الرسول وإلى أولي الأمر منهم لعلمه الذي يستنبطونه منهم)[النساء:83] فلله الحمد والمنة، فنحن على يقين أنه لا يختلف مسلمان في أن الله تعالى افترض التبليغ على رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنه عليه الصلاة والسلام قد بلغ كما أمر، قال تعالى: (يا أيها الرسول بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك وإن لم تفعل فما بلغت رسالته)[المائدة:67]

وقال تعالى: (إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون)[الحجر:9] فصح أن الآيات التي ذهبت لو أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بتبليغها لبلغها، ولو بلغها لحفظت، ولو حفظت ما ضرها موته، كما لم يضر موته عليه السلام كل ما بلغ من القرآن، وإن كان عليه السلام لم يبلغ أو بلغه ولكن لم يأمر أن يكتب في القرآن فهو منسوخ بتبيين من الله تعالى، لا يحل أن يضاف إلى القرآن. ( كتبه الدكتور. عبد الله الفقيه )

{بَلْ نَقْذِفُ بِالْحَقِّ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ فَيَدْمَغُهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ زَاهِقٌ وَلَكُمُ الْوَيْلُ مِمَّا تَصِفُونَ }الأنبياء18


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2006)

answer me قال:


> هل منكم من يحفظ البايبل(الكتاب المقدس)؟؟؟
> ولا تقلقوا فسوف أساعدكم في الأجابة ؟
> لا يستطيع أحد أن يحفظ البايبل لانه متغير فهو يتغير و يصحح وينقح من الذي ينقحه ؟





ممكن دليل على انه متغير؟

ممكن تجيب لينا نسختين (و ليست ترجمتين) مختلفات؟


----------



## Scofield (18 أكتوبر 2006)

answer me قال:


> ايه السمردلي
> طبعاً كعادتكم لا تجوبون على أسالتي
> ولكن نحن أفضل منكم
> 
> ...


معنى ذلك أن أله الأسلام عيل بيرجع فى كلامه و بينسى وبيجيب آيات أفضل من آيات طيب ليه ميجبش الأفضل على طول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Scofield (18 أكتوبر 2006)

وبرده ده مش أثبات لسبب بسيط أن محمد لا يفعل الشئ و يأمر به من نفسه بل يتلقى أمرا ألهيا كما تقولون فأين هذا الأمر وأذا كان قاله من نفسه أزاى يألف حاجة زى دى من غير سماح من ألهه


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> ليه كمان ده كان أله الأسلام بينسى الآيات المنزلة و بيبدلها أو يأتى بأخرى أحسن منها:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


لا يا أخي ريمون يبو أن حصل عنك لبس !!
فكلامك منقوص !!
اٍله ألأسلام كان يغير ( آياته) .......... و كمان ينزلها على كيف رسوله ( على ذمة عائشه ) :
( اٍني أرى ربك يسارع في هواك .............. لاحظ قالت ربك و لم تقل ربنا !!!).
لكنه لم يكن ينساها فقط .................. بل كان عاجزا أن يحفظها لنبييه !
يعني جبريل كان ينزل ألوحي ..... و يقوله لمحمد ......... و يكرر و يكرر و يكرر ......... و محمد كان ينسى ! تخيل نبي لا يعطيه اٍلهه ألمقدره على ( حفظ ) ألوحي ........ أي اٍله هذا ؟؟
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*حديث 5042 - فضائل القرآن - صحيح البخارى.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*5042 - حَدَّثَنَا بِشْرُ بْنُ آدَمَ أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِىُّ بْنُ مُسْهِرٍ أَخْبَرَنَا هِشَامٌ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ - رضى الله
عنها - قَالَتْ سَمِعَ النَّبِىُّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قَارِئًا يَقْرَأُ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ فِى الْمَسْجِدِ فَقَالَ **« يَرْحَمُهُ
اللَّهُ لَقَدْ أَذْكَرَنِى كَذَا وَكَذَا آيَةً ، أَسْقَطْتُهَا مِنْ سُورَةِ كَذَا وَكَذَا » . أطرافه 2655 ، 5037 ، 5038 ،
6335 - تحفة 17109
************************************************** *
*قارىء .................... يحفظ ألقرآن أفضل من ألنبي ( ألموحى اٍليه ) !!!!*


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

> فمحمد يا "جاهل" لا يحتاج لقراءة القرآن لانه يحفظه أيه العبيقري


يا خبير أللغات ( ألأنجليزي و أليوناني ) !!


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> *حديث 5042 - فضائل القرآن - صحيح البخارى.
> 
> ...


لا تتجاهل ما أنت تعرفه أصلا ............... ما دمت واثقا من ( عقيدتك ) !
و هذا ألحديث ( مكرر ) كثيرا في كتبك ألموثوقه عندك !


----------



## Scofield (18 أكتوبر 2006)

لا حبيبى السمردلى وده الدليل
"ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها"
و""وَإِذَا بَدَّلْنَا آيَةً مَّكَانَ آيَةٍ وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يُنَزِّلُ قَالُواْ إِنَّمَا أَنتَ مُفْتَرٍ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ"


----------



## answer me (18 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> [/color]





My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ممكن دليل على انه متغير؟
> ...




اكبر مثال على ذلك توقيع ريمون 
على فكرة ريمون ساعدني كثيراً 
هذا اليوم

لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ المولود له، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 17 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.

لوفتحت نسخة الملك جيمس لوجدتها موجودة في تلك النسخة
كلمة(begotten)


الان لن تجدها في كتابك المقدس سواءً النسخة القبطية أو نسختكم اللبنانية أو اي نسخة عربية لانهم مسحوها وتخلصوا منها 
تعرف لماذا ؟؟؟
لانه نوع من الغش لانها تلفيق 
فقد قال القران الكريم (لم يلد ولم يولد)
اي لم يصدر عن الله ولد ولم يصدر هو عن شيء و لم يكون له مكافئ ولا نظيراً له ولم يكن له كفو احد
و يدين القراءن فكرة ان الله له ولد لان الولادة بطبعها عمل حيواني ينتمي الى احط و احقر الوظائف الحيوانية وهي فعل الجنس 
كيف لله أن يفعل ذلك 
هل تقبلونها
لذلك تخلصوا منها]

لذلك تخلصوا منها


----------



## answer me (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> يا خبير أللغات ( ألأنجليزي و أليوناني ) !!





السمردلي قال:


> لا تتجاهل ما أنت تعرفه أصلا ............... ما دمت واثقا من ( عقيدتك ) !
> و هذا ألحديث ( مكرر ) كثيرا في كتبك ألموثوقه عندك !




شكراً جزيلا ايه السمردلي أنت بذلك تؤكد ما قلته أن محمد يحفظ القرأن 
هدية رئعة
أشكرك عليها
ثم لا يوجد مسلم يدعي أن جبريل عليه السلام لم يكن يراجع مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن 
تأكيد وزيادة في الأحتياط
فقد قال الله تعالى
{سَنُقْرِؤُكَ فَلَا تَنسَى }الأعلى6
فقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلمي خشى على نفسه أن ينسى الوحي لكن الله عز وجل طمأنه بأنه سوف يذكره

و أنصح المسيحين والسمردلي و ريمون أن ينسقوا فيما بينهم لانهم بذلك يساعدوني على الأجابة وبذلك هم يعطونني هدايا لم أكن أحلم بها 
فشكراً لكم


----------



## answer me (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> لا حبيبى السمردلى وده الدليل





ٌREMON قال:


> "ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها"
> و""وَإِذَا بَدَّلْنَا آيَةً مَّكَانَ آيَةٍ وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يُنَزِّلُ قَالُواْ إِنَّمَا أَنتَ مُفْتَرٍ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ"




ما الغريب في هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟
فمثلاً الخمر لم تحرم مرة وحدة لان حبها متأصل في نفوس العرب ولو حرمة مرة واحدة لشق عليهم شق عليهم

ا لاتعرف أن مدمني المخدرات يعلجونهم بأعطأهم كميات من المخدرات( الهروين ) ويقللونها تديجياً الى أن يتحسن المريض و يترك الأدمان 
تعالى و لننظر في الأيات
{يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِن نَّفْعِهِمَا وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنفِقُونَ قُلِ الْعَفْوَ كَذَلِكَ يُبيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ }البقرة219
ثم نسخت بأية أخرى
{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَقْرَبُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَأَنتُمْ سُكَارَى حَتَّىَ تَعْلَمُواْ مَا تَقُولُونَ وَلاَ جُنُباً إِلاَّ عَابِرِي سَبِيلٍ حَتَّىَ تَغْتَسِلُواْ وَإِن كُنتُم مَّرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاء أَحَدٌ مِّنكُم مِّن الْغَآئِطِ أَوْ لاَمَسْتُمُ النِّسَاء فَلَمْ تَجِدُواْ مَاء فَتَيَمَّمُواْ صَعِيداً طَيِّباً فَامْسَحُواْ بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَفُوّاً غَفُوراً }النساء43
ثم نسخت بالاية{إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَن يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاء فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَن ذِكْرِ اللّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاَةِ فَهَلْ أَنتُم مُّنتَهُونَ }المائدة91

والغريب أن الأيات ليس فيها تعارض 
فالخمر فعلاً فيها أثم كبير ومانافع لناس
و بما أن الخمر حرام فلن نقرب الصلاة ونحن سكرى

والنسخ موجودفي كتابكم المقدس


الحرق و حكم الجن

لاويين21 عدد9: وإذا تدنست ابنة كاهن بالزنى فقد دنست اباها.بالنار تحرق 

تكوين38 عدد 24 ولما كان نحو ثلاثة اشهر أخبر يهوذا وقيل له قد زنت ثامار كنتك.وها هي حبلى أيضا من الزنى.فقال يهوذا اخرجوها فتحرق. 



لاويين 20 عدد27 : وإذا كان في رجل او امرأة جان او تابعة فانه يقتل بالحجارة يرجمونه.دمه عليه 


وهذه هي نقطة من بحر الناسخو المنسوخ عندكم



و بذلك يثبت القرآن أنه فوق كل الكتب 
ولاحظوا يانصارى من هو القوي في المناظرة 
فأنا أرد على كل الشبهات وأنتم لم تردوا على شبهة واحدة
رغم أن الموضوع يتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2006)

answer me قال:


> لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ المولود له، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 17 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.
> 
> لوفتحت نسخة الملك جيمس لوجدتها موجودة في تلك النسخة
> كلمة(begotten)
> ...


 
حضرتك لم تنتبه للسؤال
فأنا لم اسأل عن فرق بين ترجمتين, بل فرق بين نسختين
فانا في موضوع اخر اثبتت ان هناك ترجمتين مختلفة للقرأن (و هناك المزيد)
انا سألت عن اختلاف في النسخ فياريت تقتبسلي نصين مختلفين من النسخ لا التراجم

اما بالنسبة للنص فانا وضحت المعنى في موضوع اخر حاول استخدام خاصية البحث







> تعرف لماذا ؟؟؟
> لانه نوع من الغش لانها تلفيق


 
لا اسمح لك و لا لغيرك ان يتهم كتابي المقدس بهذه الافتراءات
تم ايقاف عضويتك لمدة اسبوع
علك تتأدب


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

مثل ألعاده ترد و تطيل الرد ..... حتى تنسى نصف ألسؤال أو تتناساه !!
أنا نقلت :


> *حديث 5042 - فضائل القرآن - صحيح البخارى.*
> 
> *---------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *5042 - حَدَّثَنَا بِشْرُ بْنُ آدَمَ أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِىُّ بْنُ مُسْهِرٍ أَخْبَرَنَا هِشَامٌ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ - رضى الله*
> ...


وأنت تقول :


> قد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلمي خشى على نفسه أن ينسى الوحي لكن الله عز وجل طمأنه بأنه سوف يذكره


يذكره ...............  !!
ما هذا ألوحي ألذي ينسى ؟
من هذا ألموحي ألذي لا يحفظ كلماته في صدر نبيه ألمفترض ؟
ألأكيد أنه ليس ألخالق .
منتظرين عودتك .


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

> فمحمد يا "جاهل" لا يحتاج لقراءة القرآن لانه يحفظه أيه العبيقري





> *حديث 5042 - فضائل القرآن - صحيح البخارى.*
> 
> *---------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *5042 - حَدَّثَنَا بِشْرُ بْنُ آدَمَ أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِىُّ بْنُ مُسْهِرٍ أَخْبَرَنَا هِشَامٌ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ - رضى الله*
> ...


يبدو أني يجب أن أسرد سؤالي حرفيا لما أراه منك هروبا من جوهر ألسؤال !واٍلتفافا عليه .
لو كان رسولك نبيا يحفظ ألقرآن ( كما تدعي ) لما كان نسيه و باٍعترافه و اٍعتراف كتبك ( ألموثوق بها من قبلكم ) !!


----------



## answer me musl. (20 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> يبدو أني يجب أن أسرد سؤالي حرفيا لما أراه منك هروبا من جوهر ألسؤال !واٍلتفافا عليه .
> لو كان رسولك نبيا يحفظ ألقرآن ( كما تدعي ) لما كان نسيه و باٍعترافه و اٍعتراف كتبك ( ألموثوق بها من قبلكم ) !!



أيه الذكي أنا أقول أن محمد الأعظم كان بشراً كان يأكل و يشرب و ينسى وينام 
مثله مثل يسوع الذي تعتقد أنت أنه آله الذي كان يبكي و يشرب و يأكل و لا يعرف موسم أزهار شجرة التين
فأنا أعترف أن محمد ينسى لانه بشر 
لكن كما قلت



answer me قال:


> شكراً جزيلا ايه السمردلي أنت بذلك تؤكد ما قلته أن محمد يحفظ القرأن
> هدية رئعة
> أشكرك عليها
> ثم لا يوجد مسلم يدعي أن جبريل عليه السلام لم يكن يراجع مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن
> ...



و ياسمردلي أنت الان كأنك تعطيني عصا لأضربك على رأسك
انت تقول أنه لا يليق برسول أن ينسى وهو بشر 
هل أكررها؟؟؟ 
بشر
و تدعي أنت أن الالهك يأكل ويشرب و يبكي ولا يعرف موسم حصاد التين؟

" الرب " يجهل مواسم المحاصيل : ( وفي الغد لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع يسوع فنظر شجرة تين من بعيد عليها ورق وجاء لعله يجد فيها شئا فلما جاء اليها لم يجد شئا الا ورقا لانه لم يكن وقت التين ) . ( لوقا 11 : 12 ) . 

"18 وفي الصبح اذ كان راجعا الى المدينة جاع. 19 فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق وجاء اليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا الا ورقا فقط. فقال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد الى الابد. فيبست التينة في الحال. 20 فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال."
(متى 21 : 18 – 20) (مرقس 11 : 12 – 14 و 20 – 24)

لماذا يلعنها ؟؟؟
هل لانها تطبعت بالطباع التي خلقها عليها أبوه (الاب)؟؟؟
هل فعلت الخطاء عندما لم تثمر في وقت حصادها؟؟؟ 


وكالعادة لن أجد جواباً لأسئلتي


----------



## LuckyPro (20 أكتوبر 2006)

باختصار شديد جداجدا

اولا السيد المسيح تجسد يعنى صار بشرا بوجود لاهوتة فطبيعى انوا ياكل ويشرب وينام 

ثانيا التينة كانت رمز للشعب الذى هو التينة نبتت ولكن بلا ثمر يعنى بلا اعمال


----------



## answer me musl. (20 أكتوبر 2006)

LuckyPro قال:


> باختصار شديد جداجدا
> 
> اولا السيد المسيح تجسد يعنى صار بشرا بوجود لاهوتة فطبيعى انوا ياكل ويشرب وينام
> 
> ثانيا التينة كانت رمز للشعب الذى هو التينة نبتت ولكن بلا ثمر يعنى بلا اعمال



لا اله الأ الله 
لكي كان ساكت لكن بعدما أتكلم أتى بتفسير منطقي جداً جداً
أرحم عقول الناس 
يسوع كان يريد أن يأكل من الشجرة ولما لم يجد ثمار فلعنها 
مادخل ذلك فيما قلت

" الرب " مسلوب القوة !! : ( انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شئا ) . ( يوحنا : 5 : 30 
وبعدين بالنسبة يسوع
 من كان يدعو وهو على  الصليب هل يدعو نفسه؟؟؟
عندما قال :الهي الهي
هل كان يدعوا نفسه  ؟؟؟؟
هل عندما  تكون في أزمة تقول  LuckyPro LuckyPro LuckyPro ساعدني


----------



## قلم حر (20 أكتوبر 2006)

سأكرر كلامي للمره ( ____ ) !!
أنت تقول :

إقتباس:
فمحمد يا "جاهل" لا يحتاج لقراءة القرآن لانه يحفظه أيه العبيقري 
نحن أجبناك :

إقتباس:
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*حديث 5042 - فضائل القرآن - صحيح البخارى.*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*5042 - حَدَّثَنَا بِشْرُ بْنُ آدَمَ أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِىُّ بْنُ مُسْهِرٍ أَخْبَرَنَا هِشَامٌ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ - رضى الله*
*عنها - قَالَتْ سَمِعَ النَّبِىُّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قَارِئًا يَقْرَأُ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ فِى الْمَسْجِدِ فَقَالَ **« يَرْحَمُهُ*
*اللَّهُ لَقَدْ أَذْكَرَنِى كَذَا وَكَذَا آيَةً ، أَسْقَطْتُهَا مِنْ سُورَةِ كَذَا وَكَذَا » . أطرافه 2655 ، 5037 ، 5038 ،*
*6335 - تحفة 17109*
*************************************************** *
أنا لم أقل أن هناك أي بشر معصوم !! فكفاك هروبا ( كعادتك ) !
و اٍقتطاع ألسؤال ... و تغييره كذلك ... ( يا لك من محاور ) !
ألذي ينسى ( ألوحي ) !.... ألوحي!!...... ألوحي!!! .... ألوحي !!!!
ليس نبي أصلا .......... و لا هو مرسل من ألخالق !
............ وكفاك مثل عادتك هروبا للمسيحيات ...... فللمواضيع ألمسيحيه مواقعها !


----------



## answer me musl. (21 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> سأكرر كلامي للمره ( ____ ) !!
> أنت تقول :
> 
> إقتباس:
> ...



الظاهر أيه العضو (المقدس) أنك لا تقرأ




answer me قال:


> شكراً جزيلا ايه السمردلي أنت بذلك تؤكد ما قلته أن محمد يحفظ القرأن
> هدية رئعة
> أشكرك عليها
> ثم لا يوجد مسلم يدعي أن جبريل عليه السلام لم يكن يراجع مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن
> ...





answer me musl. قال:


> أيه الذكي أنا أقول أن محمد الأعظم كان بشراً كان يأكل و يشرب و ينسى وينام
> مثله مثل يسوع الذي تعتقد أنت أنه آله الذي كان يبكي و يشرب و يأكل و لا يعرف موسم أزهار شجرة التين
> فأنا أعترف أن محمد ينسى لانه بشر
> لكن كما قلت
> ...



لسنا نحن من نهرب  
و قد كتبتها لك رتيين ولا تزال مصصماً أنني أتهرب


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2006)

انت عمرك كام يا بني ؟؟
منذ بدأت محاورتك ........ لم تجبني على أي سؤال بمداخلاتك ألطويله ! ثم تكررها !!
و تفهم منها .......... ما لايفهمه غيرك !! ........ صدقا ( كم عمرك ؟ )
أنت تقول أن محمد كان يحفظ ألقرآن .......... جلبنا لك حديث ( نبوي ) يثبت لك أن نبيك كان ينسى ألقرآن و اٍستنتجنا :
1) نبيك لم يكن يحفظ ألقرآن بل كان ينسى ألوحي !........... بحديث ألبخاري و غيره !!
2) نبيك ليس ( نبي ) ......... فلم و لن يكون هناك نبي (ليس بدجال ) ...... و ينسى ألوحي !!
وفقنا ألخالق لما يحبه لنا .


----------



## answer me musl. (21 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> انت عمرك كام يا بني ؟؟
> منذ بدأت محاورتك ........ لم تجبني على أي سؤال بمداخلاتك ألطويله ! ثم تكررها !!
> و تفهم منها .......... ما لايفهمه غيرك !! ........ صدقا ( كم عمرك ؟ )
> أنت تقول أن محمد كان يحفظ ألقرآن .......... جلبنا لك حديث ( نبوي ) يثبت لك أن نبيك كان ينسى ألقرآن و اٍستنتجنا :
> ...





لا حول ولا قوة الأ بالله
لقد قلت لك أن الرسول كان ينسى لانه بشر
كان هذا بين الرسول وجبريل الأمين ولم يخرج للأصحاب 

الان سأتكلم معك بالطريقة التي لا تستطيع فيها أن تلف أو تدور
أستعد الان لالصدمة 

أنا الان أتحداك أن تجد لي حديث من السنة في صحيح البخاري ومسلم فيه تعارض في القرآن الكريم 
حيث-على حسب قولك- أن محمد كان ينسى الوحي فلا بد له من وقوع الخطاءو النسيان عند أصحابه.

وصدقني يا سمردلي لو أجتمعت أنت و جميع النصارى على وجه هذه الأرض لما أستطعتمت الرد على هذا التحدي


----------



## answer me musl. (21 أكتوبر 2006)

أيه النصارى المنصفون أنظروا  كيف يتهرب أعضاءكم من الاجابة حيث أن الموضوع يتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس لكنهم يتكلمون عن الأسلام ويفتحون مواضيع أخرى .
و على الرغم من ذلك فأني فجرت شبهاتهم شبةً شبة و نقطة نقطة مع أنها خارج عن الموضوع 
ولم أسمع منهم أجابة واحدة على أسألتي


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2006)

[quote=answer me musl.;109020]أيه النصارى المنصفون أنظروا كيف يتهرب أعضاءكم من الاجابة حيث أن الموضوع يتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس لكنهم يتكلمون عن الأسلام ويفتحون مواضيع أخرى .
و على الرغم من ذلك فأني فجرت شبهاتهم شبةً شبة و نقطة نقطة مع أنها خارج عن الموضوع 
ولم أسمع منهم أجابة واحدة على أسألتي [/quote]
للمره ألألف : ألمواضبع ألمسيحيه ليس موضعها هنا ........ و أنت تعلم !!
و قد سايرناك في خطأك أكثر من مره ........ و نبهناك و نبهنا غيرك ........ لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي !


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2006)

answer me musl. قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الأ بالله
> لقد قلت لك أن الرسول كان ينسى لانه بشر
> كان هذا بين الرسول وجبريل الأمين ولم يخرج للأصحاب
> راجع ألحيث أولا !!.......ما دخل جبريل بألحديث  ؟.
> ...


راجع موضوع ... حسن ألبنا ألخروج على ألأسلام أم ألعوده له ؟هنا في هذا ألمنتدى !!


----------



## answer me musl. (21 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> [quote=answer me musl.;109020]أيه النصارى المنصفون أنظروا كيف يتهرب أعضاءكم من الاجابة حيث أن الموضوع يتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس لكنهم يتكلمون عن الأسلام ويفتحون مواضيع أخرى .
> و على الرغم من ذلك فأني فجرت شبهاتهم شبةً شبة و نقطة نقطة مع أنها خارج عن الموضوع
> ولم أسمع منهم أجابة واحدة على أسألتي



للمره ألألف : ألمواضبع ألمسيحيه ليس موضعها هنا ........ و أنت تعلم !!
و قد سايرناك في خطأك أكثر من مره ........ و نبهناك و نبهنا غيرك ........ لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي !
[/QUOTE]

أيه السمردلي هل مشكلتك الأولى والأخيره هي وضع الموضوع في منتديات الرد على الشبهات او في منتديات حوار الأديان
لان هذا الموضوع حساس عندك وقدد كررته مراراً وتكراراً

وأنا الأن أطلب منك بكل أحترام وتقدير أن تحكم عقلك و تفكر فيما كتبته لك


----------



## answer me (26 أكتوبر 2006)

لا تعليق 
لا جواب


----------



## oesi no (27 أكتوبر 2006)

يا بنى انت بتحاول تعرض نفسك للطرد ليه 
انت بتخالف قوانين المنتدى 
ومن حقهم يطردوك 
يعنى لو روك حزرك مرة 
يبقى المرة التانية طرد 
المواضيع عن المسيحيات تتحط فى الرد على الشبهات
علشان بعد كدة بتقولو انكم  تم طردكم لان احنا مش عارفين نرد عليكم 
ام انكم دائما  تحبون مخالفة القانون وتعتبرونها فهلوة


----------

